# Chances of getting 190 visa (Developer Programmer - 261312) NSW



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,

I have sucessfully completed skill accessment by ACS under Developer Programmer - 261312. They approved more than 6 years of experience in a nominated occupation.

I have attempted IELTS twice and unfortunatelly was unable to score more than 6 in each band (W-6, R-7, L7-, S-6).

My total points is now *55 *(*age-30*, *education-15*, *work experience-10*, *English-0*).

I have already lodged the EOI (end of May 2016). My query is what are the chances of getting nomination from NSW state? How long can I wait? I don't want to wait forever in uncertainty. If my chances are really low then I have to stop thinking of emigration to Australia...

Thanks in advance for answers and sharing your experience.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you considered taking one of the alternative English tests to improve your score and better your chances??


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

CCMS said:


> Have you considered taking one of the alternative English tests to improve your score and better your chances??


Yes, I thought about CAE. But I guess that it will be also difficult to pass it well. I am very stressed during the exam and I cannot score high. I wouldn't like to take the English exam again... hence I am wondering if I have chances of getting NSV noimnation...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

MartinPlace said:


> Yes, I thought about CAE. But I guess that it will be also difficult to pass it well. I am very stressed during the exam and I cannot score high. I wouldn't like to take the English exam again... hence I am wondering if I have chances of getting NSV noimnation...


I have heard good things about the Pearson test. With IELTS it is important to do some of the preparation courses. It teaches you exam tactics. For many people the problem is not so much their English skills, but the actual exam. I can't say much about your chances for NSW nomination, but improving your score will definitely help. Have you had a look at the specific state requirements as well?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

CCMS said:


> I have heard good things about the Pearson test. With IELTS it is important to do some of the preparation courses. It teaches you exam tactics. For many people the problem is not so much their English skills, but the actual exam. I can't say much about your chances for NSW nomination, but improving your score will definitely help. Have you had a look at the specific state requirements as well?


Unfortunately it is really hard to get Pearson test nearby my home city. It it not so popular. 
However, have you ever heard that someone received the nomination from NSW having 60 points (with 0 for English)? Is it even possible?


----------



## ahmer (Mar 12, 2010)

Well my case is almost similar age 31 profession electronics engineer,ielts 6 bands, EOI submiited in 2013-14 for 190 visa for NSW but bad luck twice i fulfil the criteria i was unable to complete application because after opening it closed within 5 mins then NSW changes the way of selecting EOI in 2015 and after that i didnot get any news from them rightnow i have got 55 points and i am able to complete my 8 years experience in next few days. Issue is i cant try any other test of ielts becaue its not avaialaible in my home country, any suggestion


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

Based on the following information provided in the thread

_My total points is now 55 (age-30, education-15, work experience-10, English-0)._

and assuming the education (i.e. "degree") has been completed overseas, please make sure that the ACS letter clearly states that the degree is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor or Masters degree in order to claim 15 points.

Moreover, the experience counted for 10 points must be taken into consideration from the time period mentioned in the ACS letter as equivalent to appropriately skilled level.

All the best with your application,
Henry


----------



## Ric Stacey (Jun 21, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> I have already lodged the EOI (end of May 2016). My query is what are the chances of getting nomination from NSW state? How long can I wait? I don't want to wait forever in uncertainty. If my chances are really low then I have to stop thinking of emigration to Australia...


MartinPlace

Have you researched how NSW chooses its skilled migrants?
If not you should read 
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Note that all skilled migration programs are competitive in that only the highest scoring candidates are selected.

As advised by others above, you need to consider how you can improve your English scores. This is the single most important thing that a candidate can do to improve their competitiveness in the selection process.

Investing in additional preparation for English testing, considering alternative tests as already suggested (eg PTE), and being prepared to travel to a testing centre, may yield positive outcomes for you.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

Ric Stacey said:


> MartinPlace
> 
> Have you researched how NSW chooses its skilled migrants?
> If not you should read
> ...


Thanks for the answer. and yes I know that the process is competitive and only highest scoring candidates are selected. But have you ever heard if person with 60 points (and 0 for English) got 190 visa? Is it even possible? not only in theory...


----------



## Ric Stacey (Jun 21, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> Is it even possible? not only in theory...


I can't find anything in the NSW eligibiity criteria that would specifically exclude you from the possibility of nomination, but in view of the higher eligibility requirements of the other States (requiring at least Proficient English), and the fact there appears to be no regional demand in NSW for your occupation, and the fact that NSW is not compelled to invite applicants for listed occupations, I would suggest that although nomination is possible, it would be highly improbable.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

Ric Stacey said:


> I can't find anything in the NSW eligibiity criteria that would specifically exclude you from the possibility of nomination, but in view of the higher eligibility requirements of the other States (requiring at least Proficient English), and the fact there appears to be no regional demand in NSW for your occupation, and the fact that NSW is not compelled to invite applicants for listed occupations, I would suggest that although nomination is possible, it would be highly improbable.


Thanks for the answer. I just thought that maybe I have some chances but just need to wait more.

BTW. Why do you think that there is no regional demand in NSW for my occupation (Developer Programmer - 261312). It is on the SOL list. I thought that when occupation is on the SOL list then NSW is inviting the candidates.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

MartinPlace said:


> Thanks for the answer. I just thought that maybe I have some chances but just need to wait more.
> 
> BTW. Why do you think that there is no regional demand in NSW for my occupation (Developer Programmer - 261312). It is on the SOL list. I thought that when occupation is on the SOL list then NSW is inviting the candidates.


261312 is not included on the NSW list for occupations for a 489 visa: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 261312 is not included on the NSW list for occupations for a 489 visa: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


Okey, but what about 190?

Isn't 261312 available for 190? I am applying for 190


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 10, 2016)

any expert insight here?

I have submitted EOI in May 206, but haven't got any answer yet...

I know that there is no guarantee but I found that they plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016. I hoped that I will get an invitation...


----------

